# Air filter oil



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Now in the FSM for the N's it list using the engine oil thats in the motor to fill the airfilter cup. Now maybe I am missing something, but ANY motor oil should be fine for that use right?? I have a few cases of OLD new oil. anyreason that could not be used??


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Now in the FSM for the N's it list using the engine oil thats in the motor to fill the airfilter cup. Now maybe I am missing something, but ANY motor oil should be fine for that use right?? I have a few cases of OLD new oil. anyreason that could not be used?? *


I don't see why not...it's purpose is to trap the dust and sink it to the bottom.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Pretty much any El Cheapo or old oil will work just not to thick.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I would not think it would hurt anything, as long its not something like 50 wt, and even then I am not sure it would cause a problem.

I know I used to use 10w30 and 20w50 in the oil bath air cleaners........thanks goodness someone inventer the dry cartridge types, But I do belive that an oil bath did a superb job of filtering out dust better than a cartridge type does, but then again I may be wrong.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I would not think it would hurt anything, as long its not something like 50 wt, and even then I am not sure it would cause a problem.

I know I used to use 10w30 and 20w50 in the oil bath air cleaners........thank goodness someone invented the dry cartridge types, But I do believe that an oil bath did a superb job of filtering out dust better than a cartridge type does, but then again I may be wrong. Oil sleeves n the dry filters are good too, but they can get to be a nuisance. Just not enough area and oil and it don;t take much to get them to clog, unlike the full oil bath type where you could catch a heap of junk in the bowl and still never have a problem.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *I would not think it would hurt anything, as long its not something like 50 wt, and even then I am not sure it would cause a problem.
> 
> *


well all the old oil I have is odd ball stuff. LOTS of 40weight. My dad owned a gas station, and sold it back in the mid 70's, kept all the old stock from it. I would not want to run it in any modern equpment, but this seems like the perfict place to use it all up.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW why this Q is JUST coming up. The air pipe was disconected on my tractor when I got it. The little hose's that join it to the carb, and AC assambly were all rotted. Now I have pretty much just used this in the winter, so I was not to concerned about the dust/dirt. Now call me cheap, but I REFUSED to pay $10 for two short lenghts of hose, and a few clamps.  Well, I lucked out. A coworker had his water pump changed on his bronco at work, and put new houses on "sence he was there". The old top hose was the PERFICT size for this use, AND had about a foot long streaght part.  My cheapness payed off.   AND they eaven have the "Ford" name printed on them.


----------

